# Suche wirklich dünnes luftiges Damen-Trikot



## karmakiller (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
der Titel sagt es ja eigentlich schon : 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem wirklich  dünnen Kurzarm-Trikot.
Am liebsten wäre mir ein komplettes Mesh-Trikot , aber so etwas habe ich noch nicht gefunden. 
Ich habe bspw. 2 ältere Maloja-Trikots, die optisch auch wirklich toll sind, für mein Empfinden aber einen viel zu dicken Stoff haben. 

Schlagt einfach mal was vor, würde mich freuen


----------



## xxlmtb (27. Juli 2012)

Nimm das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (27. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, komplett aus Meshmaterial??? Gibts denn sowas überhaupt????
Hab ich, ehrlich gesagt, auch noch nie gesehen....

Aber ich kann dieses hier empfehlen:
www.craft-sports.de/sale/kategorien...-active-bike-classic-jersey-1901285-9900.html

Ist vom Material/Stoff recht dünn und ist sehr soft und angenehm auf der Haut zu tragen. Hat am Rücken und unter dem Armen Mesheinsätze. 
Hab ich nämlich auch und ich trags unheimlich gerne 

Habe noch einmal bei craft-sports gestöbert und doch was in der Richtung, komplett aus Mesh, entdeckt. 
www.craft-sports.de/damen/kategorie...superlight-sleeveless-damen-basic.html?pgNr=1
In weiß siehts wirklich wie ein Unterhemd aus, was es ja eigentlich auch ist, aber in schwarz oder pink kann man das sicherlich auch zweckentfremden


----------



## karmakiller (27. Juli 2012)

danke das ist doch schon mal was - von Craft hab ich schon einige Sachen mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin !

Gesehen habe ich so ein Mesh-Trikot leider auch noch nicht, aber bei Freeride-Trikots gibt es das doch öfter, aber dann zumeist mit langen Armen - warum eigentlich ?


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Juli 2012)

Gibts von Maloja auch, diese Freeride-Shirts aus diesem luftigen Mesh
Beispiel, aber eben lange Ärmel
www.ladybikewear.de/Sonderangebote/Maloja-BiancaM-blue-steel::1640.html


----------



## DerC (27. Juli 2012)

TLD Air Trikot


----------



## nikl69 (27. Juli 2012)

ein wenig schwer wenn man den Geschmack nicht kennt, aber ein wirklich dünnes, sehr leichtes und kaum spürbares ist das Maloja ChristelM....das Dingen ist ein Hauch von nichts.....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juli 2012)

warum nicht eines von den Maloja-Freeride Trikots nehmen und die Ärmel kürzen/abnehmen ?
Die sind zur Zeit überall reduziert recht günstig zu haben 


edit:
z.B.
http://www.2legs.de/index.php?s=3&c...27_BIANCA+Freeride+Shirt+1/1+blue+steel&ref=2


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo Karmakiller,

das leichteste und luftigste Trikot, das ich jemals hatte - das beste für heiße Tage - war eins von Odlo. Ein Glücksgriff - das war das erste Radtrikot, was ich jemals gekaufte habe. Schon eine Weile her...

Hier vielleicht der Stoff?

"Shirt ...aus *Fine Piqué Effect* in Kombination mit luftigem *Comfort Micro Mesh*. Der großflächige Mesheinsatz im länger geschnittenen Rückenteil sorgt für besten Temperaturausgleich durch Ventilation."

Du könntest auch ein Shirt ganz ohne Ärmel tragen. Oder so was wie das hier.

LG
hifi


----------



## karmakiller (29. Juli 2012)

danke für eure Tipps, die von Silvermoon vorgeschlagenen Craft-Trikots gefallen mir bisher am besten, aber ich bräuchte M - da haut es dann mit den Farben leider nicht mehr so ganz hin

Maloja hab ich halt schon 2 Trikots und die sind wirklich nicht dünn, deshalb bin ich da etwas skeptisch...

ärmellos mag ich nicht, es soll also schon Ärmel haben. 
Ist doch eigentlich blöd, dass es diese Mash-Trikot zwar mit langen aber nicht mit kurzen Armen gibt  - und selbst kürzen bzw kürzen lassen - ich weiß nicht ob das so das wahre ist


----------

